# Major League Fishing



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice that the bass guys are breaking new ground. Maybe someday saltwater tournaments will follow suit. The live streaming. Catch, weigh on the boat and release. Good stuff. Go E2.
https://majorleaguefishing.com/event/bass-pro-tour-stage-eight-neenah/


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Very nice that the bass guys are breaking new ground. Maybe someday saltwater tournaments will follow suit. The live streaming. Catch, weigh on the boat and release. Good stuff. Go E2.
> https://majorleaguefishing.com/event/bass-pro-tour-stage-eight-neenah/


Pro tournament fishing formerly known as the Florida pro redfish did one man "Go Live" events.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

People these days are too lazy and selfish to fish inshore tournaments in this format. They would rather go kill a bunch of big trout and upper slot reds and go weigh them in and drink beer. Whack em and stack em then cry about the loss of the resource years later. 
I wish it weren’t true...


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

June edition of the saltwater angler had a guide talking about hammering drum and redfish...but only keeping what you can eat. The picture was of a fillet table stacked full of fish, pretty sad.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AZ_squid said:


> June edition of the saltwater angler had a guide talking about hammering drum and redfish...but only keeping what you can eat. The picture was of a fillet table stacked full of fish, pretty sad.


All these magazines are anymore...shitty information on how to tie knots, where to fish and ads for bait guides. No content worth printing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Very nice that the bass guys are breaking new ground. Maybe someday saltwater tournaments will follow suit. The live streaming. Catch, weigh on the boat and release. Good stuff. Go E2.
> https://majorleaguefishing.com/event/bass-pro-tour-stage-eight-neenah/


Great format! They can catch a female off the bed and return her in minutes, not take her for a 6 hour ride in a crowded "livewell" at 70mph only to release her 50 miles away at the weigh-in. I could never understand this concept?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Very nice that the bass guys are breaking new ground. Maybe someday saltwater tournaments will follow suit. The live streaming. Catch, weigh on the boat and release. Good stuff. Go E2.
> https://majorleaguefishing.com/event/bass-pro-tour-stage-eight-neenah/


I should have added that in the older tournament format to my previous reply.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I haven't fished a tournament in years... after I figured out that they take something I really like and turn it into something I don't like - at all...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> Great format! They can catch a female off the bed and return her in minutes, not take her for a 6 hour ride in a crowded "livewell" at 70mph only to release her 50 miles away at the weigh-in. I could never understand this concept?


you pull a fish off its bed for a few minutes and it gets raided by all the small fish lurking around. probably gets decimated fast.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a friend with a brand new conch 33. he showed me pics the other day with the deck and dock stacked with fish. I said jeez we only keep what we can eat that night. he looked at me kinda funny.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

devrep said:


> I have a friend with a brand new conch 33. he showed me pics the other day with the deck and dock stacked with fish. I said jeez we only keep what we can eat that night. he looked at me kinda funny.


Fished with a buddy a while back. We caught a couple fish and he was excited to put meat in the cooler. I offered to keep and clean them for him, but only with the condition he ate them that day. 

Was at his house a couple weeks later making myself a frosty beverage when I saw those nice redfish filets tucked behind some frozen veggies in his freezer. Since that day he doesn’t get to keep fish off my skiff anymore.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good, Good... spread the eco flu that is conservationism. It buys time.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a friend in Texas who fishes kayak tournaments . They measure and photo the fish and release immediately. I used to fish SKA tournaments in the early 90’s when aggregate weight was the scoring method. Nowadays it’s a one fish weight and the fish has to weigh at least 10 pounds. A 10 pound king mackerel. Who would even stick a gaff in that? They’re not even that good to eat IMHO.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

The reason I stopped fishing Bass tournaments years ago; stress the fish to un believable limits so we can have a few moments of "OH, look at us hold the fish wrong and everybody loves me for 5 seconds." Don't even begin to believe that the survival rate is 90% or more !! Catch & release maybe a pic now & then.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Good, Good... spread the eco flu that is conservationism. It buys time.


Ed, I'm a bit confused. Would you please offer more to explain your post? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Good, Good... spread the eco flu that is conservationism. It buys time.


What is "eco flu"?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Perpetual growth, at the expense of societal health and natures wonders, is a bad bargain.


----------

